# Breeder in Missouri



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Has anyone heard of fortheloveofmaltese.com? Just wondering if this a BYB.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I looked up their site. They do not seem to be showing any of their pups - a sure sign they are greeters. On the outside it looks like a small breeding program, but don't be fooled. It might just be BYB/greeder or tied tied to a mill. They are not showing dogs - that is worrisome, so they are breeding for money!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It looks like they have gotten some dogs with some decent pedigrees from a variety of sources. They claim they want to produce show quality dogs, but I see no evidence that they have shown any of their sires or dams to a championship which is a shame. Perhaps they may enter the show world yet. Personally, I would say they have the cart before the horse if they are building a breeding program before proving a real interest in showing their dogs. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/153074-i-just-want-pet-why-buy-show-breeder.html


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I would agree with Carina - I would want to know more about how they are ensuring they have show quality dogs if they don't show.


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

I contacted them in the spring. At the time she bred maltese, her daughter bred yorkies, and they bred morkies sometimes. I'm against purposely cross breeding. She was very nice and seemed to really care for her dogs.


----------

